# looking at the stars



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sitting on my back deck with a cup of coffee 57 degrees seeing a ton of stars(a rarity )in eastern usa skies nowadays. 4 a.m.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

There was or still might be an alignment of all the planets, I got to see 3 real early in the morning but it's been real cloudy here lately so I can't see anything.


----------

